
Painless AWS Tagging - rip9991
https://github.com/mpostument/awstaghelper
======
rip9991
Hello, what to do if you need to tag a lot of ec2 instances, a more s3 and few
other services? You can spend week by tagging them manually or you can use
awstaghelper. Allow you to easy tag hundreds of AWS resources just in few
clicks

